# next good fishing conditions in surfside ?



## redfishcoach (Oct 2, 2017)

When will the water be nice again?


----------



## rynochop2.0 (Jul 14, 2016)

The blue water isn't far off from an aerial pic of Galveston yesterday


----------



## redfishcoach (Oct 2, 2017)

looks like Thursday and Friday have a chance to be good from what I am seeing on windfinder. Has anyone seen a similar forcast?


----------



## Pyro (Mar 13, 2016)

no telling now that we have had some rain, and nothing but south wind for a while. I'm sure there are trout in the water. you could easily put out big tackle with bait on the bottom and drag up a fish or two.

as far as wading goes, you need a north wind to knock it down and an east wind to bring in clear water.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Hopefully soon, havenâ€™t fished in over a month. Anyone ready to fish hit me up, Iâ€™m 15 minutes from SS.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

maybe next week?


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Well, don't bet on green to the beach water until you see it. I can't count the times, just since web-cams became a thing, that I have seen promising water at the end of one day on webcams, seen wind forecasts that should only make the water better and then leave the house early enough to get to the surf before first light, only to find chocolate milk when I pulled up and put my high beams on the water. 


My advice is to get links of 2 or 3 webcams set up, as well as to NOAA's current wind readings, and then check the weather the night before. The best wind conditions for waves to flatten and for the sand to then settle out of the surf are southeast under 8 mph. You can sometimes find a stretch of beachfront that will green up sooner because it is protected by a jetty. Quintana Beach & Surfside can get this condition, as can East Beach and Bolivar. 
If you wait until someone tells you it's on, you better live 15 minutes from the beach, because for the rest of us, that's too late.


----------



## redfishcoach (Oct 2, 2017)

anyone live near surfside? looks like tommorow is a possibility?


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i was there yesterday. rough and brown. if the wind would slow down for a day or 2 it could get fishable quick. this cam makes ss look a little promising. maybe they have a filter on the lens....haha

http://www.saltwater-recon.com/surfside-cam/


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Well it looks outstanding. I see you guys on the surf. Let me know how it goes. Stuck behind the wreck in Alvin so probably won’t get there until well after the bite. Oh well I tried.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

It’s bad. They just flew in the helicopter.


----------



## jay427 (Jul 8, 2006)

Any updates on surf?


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Finally made it to Surfside at 7:45. Just to be safe I walked along the beach almost to that hotel. No birds, mullet, or any other positives so I didn’t bother. Thats not to say it’s not fishable. Just from my experience it didn’t look good. Saw a few waders jumping waves, but they may have been mostly using the big rods, they had a truck at their spot. 

It does look like it is improving. Not a horrible color but needs some help. The waves are really not bad, I just wanted to see bait. I know the 2 tide day probably isn’t helping either. Too bad nothing but rain forecast for the week.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Howâ€™s it looking today? Heading down to the coast tomorrow with the boy and may start out at the ss jetty if GFP is still brown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

cams still look like the water is dirty.

the water in the channel between the jetties looked pretty good on tuesday evening.


----------

